# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool Registration

## phild01

I don't have a pool and don't expect I ever will but if I did I know I would be p..... off with this registration.  Thin edge of the wedge! Of course councils, the vultures that they are, will start a process of annual inspection fees. What else can be subject to a registration process, let's include decks, pahways, guttering, no let's make every aspect of the house subject to annual inspection fees.  Geeze there are some loopy people in government!

----------


## dan76n

I don't see an issue with pool registration.
Its currently in place in QLD and the registration part is just about making sure council knows who has a pool.
It will only cost me money when I sell my house and that's less than $200 provided my pool is compliant.
If it makes pools safer and saves just one child's life I'm supportive.

----------


## lazydays

Backyard pool drownings are the leading cause of death in young children. The number has been halved since registration and pool fencing rules are enforced.

----------


## lazydays

P.S...as dan said.....Registration is FREE in qld. A certificate which last for 2 years is $35 plus the inspection fee. (around $130, some more some less)
If your pool complies, no worries and you can sleep peacefully at night.
Google up the NSW and VIC case where a pool owner was charged with manslaughter after repeatably failing to comply and a neighboring child got in and drowned.

----------


## phild01

It will be a cash grab!

----------


## Whitey66

I'm all for pool safety and if registration is to be done properly all adjoining properties should be enforced by council to make sure their side of the fence meets the regulations as well.
In the case where a neighbours fence on the property boundary is used as a pool fence,they can do whatever they like on their side.
Things that come to mind are climbable trees,items like ladders,rubbish bins and anything else a kid could use to scale the fence if left next to it.
I wonder how many deaths were caused by kids getting into other peoples pools this way?
Kids are attracted to water like ants to a lollipop,and this will never change.
The truth is that no matter how safe you make your own yard,you cannot control what your neighbours do.
The only way around this is to not use the boundary fence as a pool fence but this is not always possible.

----------


## shauck

Gone are the days. When we were kids, we were encouraged to jump the neighbour's fence at the back and use the pool. We'd jump from the fence, into the pool sometimes (that was not encouraged) and spend hours there unattended. We sure knew how to swim. I learnt when I was 2 or 3 years old. I'm not saying it should be the same today, just saying I always felt safe.  
Having said that, my heart goes out to parents that have lost children to swimming accidents and for that alone, I support any regulation, even if it costs or makes it difficult to own a pool.

----------


## BRADFORD

I live in a rural area and my pool is fenced according to the requirements to the best of my knowedge (never been inspected), but what I find amazing is that 100ft away I can have a farm dam that requires no fence at all. In these situations it seems pointless enforcing any pool fencing regulations.

----------


## Whitey66

> I live in a rural area and my pool is fenced according to the requirements to the best of my knowedge (never been inspected), but what I find amazing is that 100ft away I can have a farm dam that requires no fence at all. In these situations it seems pointless enforcing any pool fencing regulations.

  Where I live you don't have to have any fencing on pools that are outside the town limits.I'm not sure if this is going to change with the new regulations or not.
I know what you mean regarding the dams,we have a creek running through our town and it's not fenced either. 
There are so many swimming pools in Australia,and while it would be great to have zero drownings, I can't see registration making that much of a difference.
Full supervision and parents actually knowing where their kids are ALL OF THE TIME is the only way to make a big difference to the statistics I think.
Cars are registered (and subject to a safety check) and people die in them each and every day.

----------


## phild01

> There are so many swimming pools in Australia,and while it would be great to have zero drownings, I can't see registration making that much of a difference.
> Full supervision and parents actually knowing where their kids are ALL OF THE TIME is the only way to make a big difference to the statistics I think.
> Cars are registered (and subject to a safety check) and people die in them each and every day.

  Finally... glad that has been said.

----------


## GeoffW1

> Finally... glad that has been said.

  Hi, 
I don't think it is relevant though.  
I reckon objections on the grounds that registration and inspection is Big Brother, and/or a cash grab are just conspiracy theories. Harold Holt is probably masterminding it all from inside a submarine, on behalf of BOF. :Wink:  
And, saying that the only solution is for parents and other adults to be responsible, and supervise our little vegemites is cloud-cuckoo land. They just aren't and they just won't (some). There is no way to make it happen like that. 
And then, arguing that cars are registered and inspected, but people still die....  :Confused:  See, how many MORE would be killed if cars did not have to be registered and inspected regularly? Not even THAT is currently proposed for pools. 
Cheers

----------


## Marc

Pool drowning is a tragedy every time, however behind each pool drowning there is a negligent parent.
Negligence can not be legislate against so let's legislate against pools!
It's the usual political knee jerk reaction to show something is been done and get reelected. Unfortunately local councils are so irrelevant that it is high time we contract out garbage collection and close them down for good.

----------


## phild01

Local Government is a system inconsistent with the system.  I'd like it gone.

----------


## barney118

> It will be a cash grab!

   agree  

> I'm all for pool safety and if registration is to be done properly all adjoining properties should be enforced by council to make sure their side of the fence meets the regulations as well.
> In the case where a neighbours fence on the property boundary is used as a pool fence,they can do whatever they like on their side.
> Things that come to mind are climbable trees,items like ladders,rubbish bins and anything else a kid could use to scale the fence if left next to it.
> I wonder how many deaths were caused by kids getting into other peoples pools this way?
> Kids are attracted to water like ants to a lollipop,and this will never change.
> The truth is that no matter how safe you make your own yard,you cannot control what your neighbours do.
> The only way around this is to not use the boundary fence as a pool fence but this is not always possible.

  well said

----------


## Marc

> =Whitey66;925185  I'm all for pool safety and if registration is to be done properly all adjoining properties should be enforced by council to make sure their side of the fence meets the regulations as well.
> In the case where a neighbours fence on the property boundary is used as a pool fence,they can do whatever they like on their side.
> Things that come to mind are climbable trees,items like ladders,rubbish bins and anything else a kid could use to scale the fence if left next to it.
> I wonder how many deaths were caused by kids getting into other peoples pools this way?
> Kids are attracted to water like ants to a lollipop,and this will never change.
> The truth is that no matter how safe you make your own yard,you cannot control what your neighbours do.
> The only way around this is to not use the boundary fence as a pool fence but this is not always possible.

  and then    

> Where I live you don't have to have any fencing on pools that are outside the town limits.I'm not sure if this is going to change with the new regulations or not. I know what you mean regarding the dams,we have a creek running through our town and it's not fenced either.  There are so many swimming pools in Australia,and while it would be great to have zero drownings, I can't see registration making that much of a difference. Full supervision and parents actually knowing where their kids are ALL OF THE TIME is the only way to make a big difference to the statistics I think. Cars are registered (and subject to a safety check) and people die in them each and every day.

  Gee...make up your mind... 
My take: 
I think we should fence the footpath since kids like to cross the street running and do not check the traffic. 
Rivers and beaches should be fenced too since kids drown in them. 
I think every boat owner should have the perimeter of the boat fenced with at least 6 foot fence period.
Fishing should be banned or heavily regulated for kids, preferably done by remote control from indoors.
Swimming lessons to be undertaken only when kids are tied up to a pulley suspended and running above the pool... 
You can add your own examples of what should be banned, fenced or regulated.
Don't forget the evil 4wd, laundry buckets, kitchen knives, ropes, marbles, and other very dangerous elements of everyday life.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

> Where I live you don't have to have any fencing on pools that are outside the town limits.I'm not sure if this is going to change with the new regulations or not.

  I wasn't aware that the Australian Standards cut out when you hit the nutbush city limits.

----------

